# uncle ben's microwave rice packets. any good?



## Saber_RBP

are they bad for you? I've tried them a few times and i really like them, just want to know if anybody eats them and weather or not they can be used as part of a bulking diet


----------



## evad

are we talking the ones in the orange bag, that take 2 minutes?

i do the wholegrain rice ones a lot, some of the others will not be as good (eg egg fried rice) i don't think though


----------



## gym rat

yeah mate their fine if your bulking, it would be cheaper to buy the boil in the bag stuff and then get some soy sauce or something


----------



## Saber_RBP

yeah the ones in the orange bag, it's just a lot easier for me i was just worried that they'd have the nutrients taken out and just be empty calories


----------



## toxo

go for the mexican ones


----------



## JawD

Also take into account the fat added to these. No idea how much it is, but they put fat with the rice to help keep it moist in te microwave. Not sure what kind of fat it is though.


----------



## Pompey Tim

I use these for my lunch most days, I like the mushroom rice as it is more moist than some of the others.

4.8g fat per 250g bag, 0.8g of which is saturated, so thats 43 kcal from fat out of 392kcal for the whole bag, not bad imo.

Sodium is a bit high though, over 1g per bag.

I just mix in some tuna or chicken, and sometimes some veggies, its a good lunch for me as I'm often out and about at lunchtime and most of my sites have a microwave in the canteen, so I can ( usually ) avoid the temptation of Burger King / KFC


----------



## ANDY-D

the WILD RICE ones are nice too , great base for adding your own bits/flavors ie ..... chicken , mushrooms , onions , peppers ect ect


----------



## dagsgaz

i joined this forum exactly for the question you asked,

been wanting to know for ages if they are good or bad as i thought with them being microwaved it would take away all the nutrients.

so

yeah

ty


----------



## 3752

these are fine if you are not wanting to drop fat but do be aware of addatives added, a better option is frozen rice in small bags 3min in a microwave


----------

